# Ευχαριστώ τα μάλα



## cougr

Saw this expression on another post and am guessing that it means thanks immensely or something similar. I am also wondering if this is a slang term ,a modern term or is it some form of archaic Greek? I'm just surprised that I've never encountered it before.


----------



## Δημήτρης

(Ευχαριστώ) τα μάλα (one λ)
It's an adverb meaning "πάρα πολύ".

Other common phrases with τα μάλα are: βαριέμαι τα μάλα, συμφωνώ τα μάλα, με ενδιαφέρει τα μάλα, στηρίζω τα μάλα.

My generation first encountered this expression via a TV show portraying the life of the archaiopliktos* professor Konstantinos Katakouzinos and his roommate Eleni Vlahaki, but nowadays it's part of the standard / mildly-slangy vocabulary. Probably older members on this forum can provide more help on the actual usage.

*What's the English for archaiopliktos?


----------



## cougr

Thanks Dimitri. Appreciated the additional phrases that you provided.As for your query ,perhaps you should begin a new thread .This would be in accordance with the rules.


----------



## Naja9

Hello, cougr!
"Ευχαριστώ τα μάλα" means something like "thank you immensely", as you very well put it. It's not slang at all. The word "μάλα" derives from the ancient adverb "ευ" (=καλά) and its comparatives: μάλλον (=better), μάλιστα (=best). It comes from the superlative "μάλιστα": "μάλιστα - μάλα", and means exactly the same thing, but it's shorter. It's used with an article because it took the form of a noun in plural, only that it's not conjugated (since it's really an adverb). Nowadays, people with a knowledge of ancient greek, or archaic greek, use it very often in order to give a variety in extending their many thanks to someone. Although it is and sounds archaic many youngsters picked it up because it's heard so often by the elders. Thus, our friend Δημήτρης says it's kind of slangy to use it today. Well, it's not.


----------



## cougr

Hello and welcome to the forum, Naja9!

I really appreciate your input and am looking forward to reading more of your posts in the future!


----------



## ianis

This word is found in a movie where a girl says "είναι γλώσσα μάλας μου (η γραικομάνικα) και αγαπάω" but it seems to have the ς at the end, though in a previous sentence it seems to be only "μάλα μου".


----------



## dmtrs

This cannot be related to (τα) μάλα.
Ι cannot understand the meaning of the phrase except you misheard it and in fact it was "είναι η γλώσσα (της) *μάνας *μου και (την) αγαπάω".


----------



## ianis

I may be confusing the two. 
Note-edited because it was already answered.


----------

